
Top 10 Usability Highs for the Mac OS  - makimaki
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/08/12/top-10-usability-highs-of-the-mac-os
======
bouncingsoul
The author's points are mostly general, subjective, unjustified, and unfair.

All OSes let you have multiple windows visible. Stating that OS X's use of 3D
is good and Vista's is bad is not a convincing argument. Comparing Clippy to
Spotlight is unfair.

Really poor article.

------
cosmo7
The start menu in vista works the same as spotlight.

I agree that windows is often annoying, but I find things in OS X annoying as
well (such as sometimes having to read the application name in the menubar.)

Both OS handle preferences in a convoluted, unintuitive manner. There might
not be an intuitive way to set up your TCP/IP settings, but neither OS has
made a real attempt to find out.

------
swilliams
An interesting article, but why does it seem like every time the good things
in OS X are mentioned, a dose of "Windows Sucks" goes with it? It gets old.

------
sysop073
I knew #6 was going to be on the list, and I've always hated that about the
Mac UI. Yes, having one menu bar at the top of the screen makes it easier to
get to with the mouse, but there's two problems:

1\. Now you can't use the menus in unfocused applications

2\. You really shouldn't be using the mouse to interact with menus anyway (
[http://sysop073.blogspot.com/2008/03/i-posted-this-with-
ctrl...](http://sysop073.blogspot.com/2008/03/i-posted-this-with-ctrlp.html) )

~~~
silencio
System Preferences > Keyboard & Mouse > Keyboard Shortcuts > Keyboard
Navigation.

And in regards to that blog post talking about running a program, one can use
Spotlight, Quicksilver or one of the various alternatives to launch a program.

Nobody said you had to use the mouse to interact with menus.

